# Silva Mind Control Method.. Wow!



## miguzi (May 27, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silva_Method

Read about this... It's one of the craziest sounding things but it actually works. In the first few chapters it teaches you how to get into the Alpha state.. a state of mind where basically anything is possible, and your recollection of memories is phenomenal. I really recommend getting into this... It could help with SA. I just started it yesterday but it seems to be helping a little.


----------



## Harrington (Aug 3, 2010)

That's interesting. Is it a book? A type of therapy that an psychologist uses? I couldn't tell from the article. That's good that it's helping you. I'll look into it...I'm willing to try anything at this point lol.


----------



## miguzi (May 27, 2010)

Yes its a book. And yeah sorry that Wiki article kinda sucked. :/ If you want more info i suggest the founders site. Just google Jose Silva: silva mind control or something.


----------

